# I'm off.



## Klavierspieler

Sorry to say it, folks, but TC has been occupying too much of my time lately. So I'm a-leaving now. 

I'll possibly be gone permanently but probably this will be a couple week's break.

May we never meet again! [fingers crossed]


----------



## clavichorder

Good bye for whatever duration it so happens works out for you, Klavierspieler. I will miss your presence here a lot. Who will help me confuse people with a similar name now?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Me too. Probably.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Me too.

























Nah, you're stuck with me


----------



## Kopachris

Good bye and good luck!


----------



## Crudblud

I'm Orff










ba-dum-tsh!

*sigh* I'll show myself out...


----------



## science

Good luck dude! We'll miss you in the Project thread.


----------



## Polednice

You demonstrate far more will power than me. Good luck!


----------



## kv466

That's the trend...you get a thread with your name on it and sure enough there's only so much time left after that...well, señor, you have most certainly been one of the respected ones here throughout your stay and that is because of your honest nature...I wish you the best and wish it wasn't something you just had to up and cold turkey. I have now grown past my being here for hours and the few hours a week is working out just fine. Anyway, I hope you do well and all you do. Stay cool, my brother.


----------



## Krummhorn

We'll miss seeing the cat avatar, too !

Stay well, and the door is always open for your return .


----------



## LordBlackudder

They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach.


----------



## Air

Awww, sad news 

I guess I'll have to carry on the Schumann tradition alone for awhile until you return.


----------



## Philip

LordBlackudder said:


> They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach.


:clap:
.....


----------



## Lenfer

Air said:


> Awww, sad news


Sad indeed


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm Bach.


----------



## Ukko

LordBlackudder said:


> They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach.


And a good thing, that - in both senses.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm Bach.
> 
> View attachment 3289


To stay? (I must confess I didn't even come across this thread until now, and before then I didn't know you had even left )


----------



## eorrific

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm Bach.
> 
> View attachment 3289


Where were you? Did you go Chopin?


----------



## science

LordBlackudder said:


> They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach.


I'm bumping this thread because over a year later this still strikes me as the greatest post in talkclassical history. I think of it much more than I should...


----------



## kv466

Agreed, Science! And thank bog our Kitty didn't leave


----------



## clavichorder

I'll be Bach, myself.


----------



## Ravndal

science said:


> I'm bumping this thread because over a year later this still strikes me as the greatest post in talkclassical history. I think of it much more than I should...


I was going to say the same thing until i saw your post. Goddamn, greatest musical pun ever.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ravndal said:


> I was going to say the same thing until i saw your post. Goddamn, greatest musical pun ever.


Yes, even my daughter's piano teacher has this on the wall of her studio:


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm only just realizing how many new people have shown up in the time I was gone...


----------



## mstar

This thread... contains some of the greatest classical music puns in the history of classical music puns. 
"I'm Orff." 
"I'll be Bach." 
"They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach." 
"Did you go Chopin?"


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> This thread... contains some of the greatest classical music puns in the history of classical music puns.
> "I'm Orff."
> "I'll be Bach."
> "They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach."
> "Did you go Chopin?"


No, I forgot my Liszt!


----------



## Flamme

Im on still, godspeed Spieler


----------



## science

LordBlackudder said:


> They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach.


I want to bump this for all the newbies, whom I wholeheartedly welcome to TalkClassical.

I want to bump this because this is the greatest post in the history of TalkClassical.

This is what we, in our best moments of inspiration, aspire to.

Welcome to TalkClassical! Happy listening!

Now, go listen to some music that you don't like, lest someone mock you for not listening to it enough.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

lets get it past 9 pages................ before it get closed down


----------



## science

LordBlackudder said:


> They always say they're Orff but they're Offenbach.


It's that time of year again, friends. The time when I bump this thread because I can never forget this post and I need everyone to see it.


----------



## Klassik

If they say they are Orff, they are almost guaranteed to be Bach.


----------



## CnC Bartok

All these puns are a load of Scheidt (1587–1654).....


----------



## science

Klassik said:


> If they say they are Orff, they are almost guaranteed to be Bach.


That's good too, but the original has the always/Offen aspect as well.

They always say they're Orff, but they're Offenbach.

I mean, that's mastery. Shakespeare, somewhere, is slow-clapping that.


----------



## Guest

I've stolen it once or twice, it really is very good.


----------



## Klassik

I can't say I've used Orff in puns before, but Offenbach, Bach, Handel, Fux, and a few others are a different story. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> I can't say I've used Orff in puns before, but Offenbach, Bach, Handel, Fux, and a few others are a different story. :lol:


I am still working on having a Handel on various puns... but i must Say, that i still need practice.


----------



## science

Klassik said:


> I can't say I've used Orff in puns before, but Offenbach, Bach, Handel, Fux, and a few others are a different story. :lol:


Fux? I can't imagine...

Oh! I get it now!

You mean something like, "If it ain't Bruch, don't Fux it."

Otherwise we'll have to be Haydn this thread from young'uns, and that might bring Milhaud.


----------



## Klassik

science said:


> You mean something like, "If it ain't Bruch, don't Fux it."


That sounds like a good policy to me. Baroque might work instead of Bruch, but it depends on if you're using the English or American pronunciation of the word. The English, as they often do, tend to mispronounce things.


----------



## science

Klassik said:


> That sounds like a good policy to me. Baroque might work instead of Bruch, but it depends on if you're using the English or American pronunciation of the word. The English, as they often do, tend to mispronounce things.


Maybe people on both sides of the pond can agree that English wasn't Bruch but we Fux'ed it anyway.

Many of my students have learned English from American teachers and British textbooks, so when there's confusion I tell them that Americans didn't make English; we made English better.

Edit: To my Appalachian ears, "Bruch" sounds almost natural. Go, went, gone; do, done, done; eat, et, et; break, bruch, bruch. That's right, right?


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> That sounds like a good policy to me. Baroque might work instead of Bruch, but it depends on if you're using the English or American pronunciation of the word. The English, as they often do, tend to mispronounce things.


i always pronounced Baroque as buh-roke... have i been pronouncing it incorrectly this full time?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Bravo! Encore! None of these puns Suk.


----------



## science

AeolianStrains said:


> Bravo! Encore! None of these puns Suk.


Would you be Sor if I Dufay you? All these puns Blow.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> i always pronounced Baroque as buh-roke... have i been pronouncing it incorrectly this full time?


You're saying it correctly in America. In England, well, they're a little confused about the matter.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> You're saying it correctly in America. In England, well, they're a little confused about the matter.


:O what are their pronounciations?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Capeditiea said:


> :O what are their pronounciations?


Short o, so rhymes with rock.


----------



## Capeditiea

AeolianStrains said:


> Short o, so rhymes with rock.


:O that pronounciation makes even more sense. (note to self, try pronouncing it like Buh-rock.)

---edited due to spelling. and forgetting a parenthesis


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> :O that pronounciation makes even more sense. (note to self, try pronouncing it like Buh-rock.)


Klassik cannot agree with this statement. The American pronunciation of Baroque sounds ornate and special. The English pronunciation of Baroque sounds like, well, someone hacking up a hairball.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Klassik cannot agree with this statement. The American pronunciation of Baroque sounds ornate and special. The English pronunciation of Baroque sounds like, well, someone hacking up a hairball.


Well... i guess we could do a multiple choice poll to see which is nicer sounding?

Buh-Roke, Buh-rock, Bill-yoke. (which is seriously how i hear the Japanese pronounce it)


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> Well... i guess we could do a multiple choice poll to see which is nicer sounding?
> 
> Buh-Roke, Buh-rock, Bill-yoke. (which is seriously how i hear the Japanese pronounce it)


Let me guess the results. Most of the Americans will pick the American pronunciation, most of the English members will pick the English pronunciation, and nobody except for pranksters will pick Bill-yoke. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Let me guess the results. Most of the Americans will pick the American pronunciation, most of the English members will pick the English pronunciation, and nobody except for pranksters will pick Bill-yoke. :lol:


yeah. that sounds about accurate...


----------



## Strange Magic

Some of the Orfflest puns are really d'Indy's.


----------



## Guest

That sounded like a foreigner saying baroque in that YT clip, not an English.

How it is pronounced in Rightpondia would depend upon the social class and region of the speaker. Amongst the higher orders you would hear it spoken out of the nose followed by 'nyeh, nyeh, nyeh' in a faux jocular manner.


----------



## Guest

Klassik said:


> Klassik cannot agree with this statement. The American pronunciation of Baroque sounds ornate and special. The English pronunciation of Baroque sounds like, well, someone hacking up a hairball.


Oh no, now I know that you are not an infiltrating mod, but an undercover deacon of prog.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> Oh no, now I know that you are not an infiltrating mod, but an undercover deacon of prog.


Klassik frequently refers to Klassik as Klassik. Klassik assumes that Klassik was already on your Liszt of Klassiks who speak in the third person.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Klassik frequently refers to Klassik as Klassik. Klassik assumes that Klassik was already on your Liszt of Klassiks who speak in the third person.


it is spreading... :O Will Capeditiea catch it too?


----------



## Guest

Okay, I cave. Tulse has decided that today will be a third person day. The only rule is that between now and midnight (your time) every post you make must refer to yourself in the third person. 

Game on Jimmehs.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> Okay, I cave. Tulse has decided that today will be a third person day. The only rule is that between now and midnight (your time) every post you make must refer to yourself in the third person.
> 
> Game on Jimmehs.


Kein Problem. Klassik can Handel that.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Kein Problem. Klassik can Handel that.


Now your just Messeian with Capeditiea


----------



## Strange Magic

Your puns are Weill. Mine are the cat's Milhaud; I Ravel in them. I De Falla to match their quality.


----------



## Guest

He won't like that rule.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Another Delius myth????


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Now your just Messeian with Capeditiea


Viva all di puns!


----------



## Klassik

Thanks for bumping this thread. I forgot to tell you all that I got a pair of Titz this weekend. 




What, you guys aren't fans of Anton Ferdinand Titz, the German composer who was active in Russia? I got two CD set that has his some of his music on both. It's good stuff.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Klassik said:


> You're saying it correctly in America. In England, well, they're a little confused about the matter.


You can hear the word pronounced correctly here. I think I am correct in assuming that it is an English word, and not an American one? 

Your American version seems a little...buh-roken!

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/baroque


----------



## Klassik

TurnaboutVox said:


> You can hear the word pronounced correctly here. I think I am correct in assuming that it is an English word, and not an American one?
> 
> Your American version seems a little...buh-roken!
> 
> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/baroque


I think it's a French word. I know not whether the French pronounce it more like the American style or more like the English style, but I would guess that it's more like the American style. Here in the US, we're all into high culture and sounding sophisticated.  I'm not sure how you Englishmen turned a wonderful word like baroque into something that sounds so unsophisticated! :lol:

See, listen to the Cambridge dictionary audible pronunciations of the word baroque. The American one sounds like a guy who enjoys listening to Bach, Purcell, and Albinoni. The British pronunciation sounds like it's being spoken by a chap who likes the music of Susan Boyle. 

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/pronunciation/english/baroque


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 *nods, i have been saying it the english version this full time. :O


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Klassik said:


> I think it's a French word. I know not whether the French pronounce it more like the American style or more like the English style, but I would guess that it's more like the American style. Here in the US, we're all into high culture and sounding sophisticated.  I'm not sure how you Englishmen turned a wonderful word like baroque into something that sounds so unsophisticated! :lol:


Fortunately, I'm not English, though. The French pronounce it exactly as the English do except that (like we Scots) they roll the 'r' rather heavily.


----------



## Klassik

TurnaboutVox said:


> Fortunately, I'm not English, though. The French pronounce it exactly as the English do except that (like we Scots) they roll the 'r' rather heavily.


Well, I still say the American pronunciation sounds better. Our pronunciation sounds so good that I think it could use a harpsichord continuo.


----------



## Guest

The American one sounds like a reference to something being emphatically _broke_.


----------



## Klassik

dogen said:


> The American one sounds like a reference to something being emphatically _broke_.


At least us Americans will never think that someone talking about Baroque music is talking about rock music. It would be a shame to meet a beautiful woman, but then ignore her because you thought she said that she's into rock music instead of Baroque music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> The American one sounds like a reference to something being emphatically _broke_.


Would almost make you think they had car trouble and their piston broke


----------



## Capeditiea

baroque and roll.


----------

